# PCB Shark fishing from Shore



## rbday1989 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I might be going on a trip down to Panama City Beach Fla in Sept and was thinking about doing some shark fishing early in the morning and late in the evening but im a bass fishing and clueless about the Gulf fishing.. i have a Dobyns Heavy Rod for my big swimbaits thats rated up to 12oz and was jw if that would be a good rod to use and what might i need to do far as bait.. would my Lunker Punker work on topwater for any fish or throwing some big Spoons work or just stick with the Bait and sinker type fishing.. Not trying to break any records just going to have a good time.. thanks


----------



## T-Boy (Aug 6, 2016)

Usually at sundown Harold and the shark guys show up at the City pier to shark fish. I would ask at the pierhouse if Harold and the others are fishing that night. You will get all the answers on bait, tackle, and locations you want. Most of the sharks I have seen caught are on bait of some kind. We couldn't keep the Blacktips off our cigar minnows last spring going out in the boat. We didn't want them and cut them all lose. They were a good fight anyway.

We did hook a Hammerhead and a Spinner but no chance with our King mackerel rigs. Shark fishing from the shore usually means someone in a kayak has to paddle your bait out a few hundred yards and drop it to the bottom.

Don't do it myself but there are good spots around and someone usually has a kayak to help.


----------



## lampern (Aug 6, 2016)

You need some serious rods and reels.

Bass tackle won't cut it.

you can go to youtube and see hows its done


----------

